# Email werden nicht versendet



## vikozo (7. Okt. 2015)

hallo
ich habe in einem KVM folgendes Installiert.
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/

nun kann ich zwar email empfangen aber nicht versenden an eine externe Email Adresse.
Email adresse mit der gleichen domain klappen

mail.err
ist leer

mail.warn sind das die letzten einträge


> Oct  6 21:13:22 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[12352]: warning: unknown[155.133.19.233]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: Connection lost to authentication server
> Oct  6 21:53:43 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[13974]: warning: unknown[95.215.0.203]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
> Oct  7 03:02:15 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[19222]: warning: unknown[5.136.171.240]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
> Oct  7 03:02:32 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[17692]: warning: unknown[5.136.171.240]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
> ...


----------



## florian030 (7. Okt. 2015)

Und was steht in mail.log, wenn Du eine Mail einlieferst, die dann nach extern versendet werden soll?


----------



## vikozo (7. Okt. 2015)

mail.log


> Oct  7 21:56:20 memoryalpha dovecot: imap(srv-net@kozo.ch): Disconnected: Logged out in=294 out=5160
> Oct  7 21:56:35 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[4758]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> Oct  7 21:56:35 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[4758]: 5157A201C04: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
> Oct  7 21:56:35 memoryalpha postfix/cleanup[4748]: 5157A201C04: message-id=<935e01019e6ccccead77654f49c7a06e.squirrel@www.kozo.ch>
> ...


----------



## florian030 (7. Okt. 2015)

"status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=wombat.ch type=MX: Host not found, try again)"

Und wo ist jetzt Dein Problem. Ist wombat.ch Deine Domain und Du fragst was nicht stimmt? Wenn Du Dir die Mail-Queue ansieht, wirst Du immer mal wieder Mails finden, die nicht sofort rausgehen.


----------



## vikozo (7. Okt. 2015)

wombat.ch ist eingetlich nicht das Problem weil diese Domain seit Jahren funktioniert (mit Mails in und out)  und auch ein MX Record wäre da
http://www.intodns.com/wombat.ch
von der Kozo.ch domaine gehen sie nicht raus wenn ich diese unter Squirrel schreibe


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Okt. 2015)

Kannst du bei dir lokal am Server über dig den MX Record für die Domain auflösen?


----------



## florian030 (8. Okt. 2015)

Wie die Mails auf den Server kommen, ist erstmal egal. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob Du die über ein Emall-Progamm oder Squirrel-Mail einlieferst. Hast Du das Problem auch bei anderen Domains oder nur bei dieser?


----------



## vikozo (8. Okt. 2015)

Robotto
ich würde sagen ja ein MX record ist das


> *# dig mx kozo.ch*
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian <<>> mx kozo.ch
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ;; Got answer:
> ...


@florian030 
es ist die einzige Domaine auf dem Server bisher...


----------



## vikozo (8. Okt. 2015)

> *# dig any kozo.ch*
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian <<>> any kozo.ch
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ;; Got answer:
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Okt. 2015)

Du willst doch eine Mail an wombat.ch schicken oder? Also muss auch wombat.ch geprüft werden.


----------



## vikozo (8. Okt. 2015)

nach einem reboot des Server  sind nun alle Testmails eingetroffen 
somit hätte sich das Problem erledigt ohne zu wissen wo das Problem war
Danke für eure Unterstützung beim lösen von Problemen....


----------



## vikozo (8. Okt. 2015)

@robotto7831a
ich bin nicht der Meinung das ich Wombat.ch prüfen müsste, weil sonst muss ich auch alle anderen auf der Welt kontrollieren müsste also auch gmail usw.

und Wombat.ch ist eine Domaine die seit über 20 Jahren stabil läuft.


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Okt. 2015)

Laut deinem Maillog willst Du eine Mail an wombat.ch senden was aber schief geht.

Dein Mailserver sagt:


> Name service error for name=wombat.ch type=MX: Host not found, try again


Also liegt ein DNS Problem vor und wenn Du es nicht prüfen willst, dann lässt Du es halb bleiben.


----------



## vikozo (8. Okt. 2015)

diese überprüfung sagt aber das ein MX vorhanden ist
http://www.intodns.com/wombat.ch
und da es nach dem reboot  geht muss wohl etwas anderes verhackt gewesen sein, aber wie gesagt jetzt gehen die Emails raus und rein wie es sein sollte


----------



## florian030 (8. Okt. 2015)

Es ging nie darum, ob die Domain einen MX hat (den hatte sie auch schon gestern), sondern darum, ob Dein Server den finden konnte.


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Okt. 2015)

Genau.


----------



## vikozo (16. Okt. 2015)

sorry im nachhinein kann ich es nicht sagen, wie erwähnt nach dem reboot hatte ich einen eintrag.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------

